# New Leaf English Localisation Terms (New Names Revealed April 11th)



## Torotix (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi everyone!
After watching through the translated Animal Crossing Nintendo Direct, I thought it would be worth posting all of the changes that have been made through the localisation process to some of the names of the characters, buildings and more.
I know there is still a lot more that has been confirmed, these are just the ones off the top of my head. So if you know any more, please post and I'll add it into this post.

The first line is the Japanese translation, and the second is the English localisation.

*Characters*

Shizue = Isabelle
Lisa = Reese
Kaizo = Cyrus
Kent = Digby
Reigi = Leif
Dream Suite tapir = Luna

*Buildings/Areas*

Dream Mansion = Dream Suite
Nook's Cranny = Nooklings Junction
Club 444 = Club 101
R. Parkers = Re-tail
Shoe Shanks = Kicks
Shopping Mall = Main Street
Streetpass Plaza = HH Showcase

*Other*

Idol K.K. = Bubblegum K.K.
Dream Code = Dream Address
Delicious Fruit = Perfect Fruit


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64582-English-names-for-characters-and-shops


but this is much neater


Reese is such a **** name sorry Lisa was fine


I always called a dream address a dream address so happy they kept that


----------



## Fame (Feb 15, 2013)

omg reese? isnt that a boys name? thats disgusting wtf nintendo


----------



## Torotix (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh I didn't see that other thread. I don't know if threads can be merged here or anything, but I agree this is neater >_>

I felt the same way about Reese being a dudes name too :/ But it's ok because Reese and Cyrus both have names that are like recycle...


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the old character and building names better, but I suppose we'll get use to them. We got use to the new title with time.

Not Reese though, that's just going to stick out like a sore thumb every time I play the game. Lisa was much better.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

Fame said:


> omg reese? isnt that a boys name? thats disgusting wtf nintendo



Reese Witherspoon disagrees


----------



## MistyWater (Feb 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Reese Witherspoon disagrees


I was just going to say that! 
It's one of her middle names, however. Both genders can be given boy's/girl's names as middle names I've noticed. And they use them as first names as proven here. Interesting...


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 15, 2013)

Delicious fruits are now called Perfect Fruits.
Haniwa-kun the gyroid who you give the donations to is Lloid from LGTTC/CF.
Reese is apparently a popular girls name in America, but it fits the recycle theme.
Re-Tail is a bit lame, but it's still good.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, Reese is a unisex name in the US. It's quite uncommon though. 

Personally, as someone who is American, I agree that it sounds more masculine than feminine though.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

McRibbie said:


> Haniwa-kun the gyroid who you give the donations to is Lloid from LGTTC/CF.




Bringing this up, Lloid's Japanese name is Haniwa-kun... surprised no one picked this up haha


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 15, 2013)

I did, I just never mentioned it. I thought it was going to be Lloid since the Nintendo Direct in October.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

O oops lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

Seems a little unneeded to change "delicious" to "perfect".

Club 101 sounds like a course you'd take at a school. =/
Hm. Maybe Will Smith will make a cameo in some songs where he raps the alphabet.


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 15, 2013)

Eh. It makes sense. In other news, NL comes out the week after I finish my year at college, so THE SUMMER OF NL WILL BEGIN AND I WILL HAVE A NOOK WALLCLOCK.


----------



## Zaoth (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmm. Reese. Not a fan. I will get used to it though. Only minor changes really.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 15, 2013)

Why Reese? I mean Lisa was fine. It's the first time a videogame character has the same name as me and I was like she has to be my best friend in AC:NL ^^' 
I hope she has the name Lisa in the german version and I think this is possible because Resse isn't a ordinary name in Austria the same thing is with the name cyrus. Come on I can't imagin that this names are the same in the german version.


----------



## Zaoth (Feb 15, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> Why Reese? I mean Lisa was fine. It's first time a videogame character has the same name as me and I was like she has to be my best friend in AC:NL ^^'
> I hope she has the name Lisa in the german version and I think this is possible because Resse isn't a ordinary name in Austria the same thing is with the name cyrus. Come on I can't imagin that this names are the same in the german version.



Possibly. I know Isabelle isn't the same in German. So maybe they won't either.


----------



## Jonk (Feb 15, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> [...]
> I hope she has the name Lisa in the german version and I think this is possible because Resse isn't a ordinary name in Austria the same thing is with the name cyrus. Come on I can't imagin that this names are the same in the german version.


Reese's German name is Rosina, Cyrus is Bj?rn in German and the name of their shop is... "Fund♥Grube"...


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 15, 2013)

Reese?! What? Ugh that name looks so gross. I knew someone named Reese. He bullied me a few times in school.

): Lisa was an English name and it was so pretty... now I'm going to have unpleasant memories when I visit that shop. --


----------



## Bea (Feb 15, 2013)

Not a fan of "Re-Tail". I would have preferred R. Parkers with Llamas named something that starts with "R".


----------



## Joey (Feb 15, 2013)

I much rather Lisa than Reece. There is a BOY in my class called Reece


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 15, 2013)

The name Reese reminds me of Malcom in the Middle... Or Reese's Pieces...


----------



## TheFarmboy (Feb 15, 2013)

So far some of these names are hit or miss to me. Like I like Isabelle, Nookling Junction, Perfect Fruit, and Re-tail. But Bubblegum K.K, and Club 101?


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 15, 2013)

TheFarmboy said:


> So far some of these names are hit or miss to me. Like I like Isabelle, Nookling Junction, Perfect Fruit, and Re-tail. But Bubblegum K.K, and Club 101?



Maybe Bubblegum K.K. is referencing Bubblegum pop songs?


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 15, 2013)

Would it be K.K. Bubblegum because its called K.K. Idol in Japan not Idol K.K.


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 15, 2013)

K.K. Slider: I am ready to jam and chew bubblegum... And I have plenty of bubblegum, man. Wanna piece?


----------



## XenoVII (Feb 15, 2013)

Is K.K. Bubblegum just his DJ name? Anyways, most of the localization names sound lame (especially Reese and K.K. Bubblegum).


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 15, 2013)

Jonk said:


> Reese's German name is Rosina, Cyrus is Bj?rn in German and the name of their shop is... "Fund♥Grube"...



What no really? Rosina? I never heard that name here. Sounds like "Rosinen" and Bj?rn seriously? Fund Grube I mean what the...? No why that's sooo ... I havn't words for that. Okay I think Lisa is a name which they can use for the german version and I like it more than Rosina and everything is better than Bj?rn no offens to people with that name <.<

Where do you found this names? ^^


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 15, 2013)

Lopez


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 15, 2013)

Reese and Isabelle are terrible names for both of them. They don't suit their appearances at all.


----------



## Fame (Feb 15, 2013)

aw i think isabelle suits her


----------



## Nuxill (Feb 15, 2013)

Since we don't have idol groups here it makes sense to change it to the closet thing. 

I wasnt too fond of Reese but since someone mentioned it's supposed to be a part of 'recycle' along with Cyrus I don't hate it as much. It's cute even though it's not a perfect match. Was Lisa and Kaizo trying to do the same thing with the japanese word for recycling? Anyone know if that's been mentioned before?

Also there's already Mabel sable and Labelle it's kinda weird they'd have another NPC with a name that ends with an 'el' sound. :/


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 15, 2013)

Reese? This is the kinda stuff they came up after all this time localizing? Did they pick the name out of a hat or something? A pink alpaca named Reese?

I'll probably fall in love with the name 30 minutes into the game, though [X


----------



## Fame (Feb 15, 2013)

where is everyone getting info on names for the german version and such?


----------



## Zaoth (Feb 15, 2013)

Fame said:


> where is everyone getting info on names for the german version and such?



From the people who watched the german version.


----------



## Fame (Feb 15, 2013)

Zaoth said:


> From the people who watched the german version.



pfffsh i knew that


----------



## Flutterfairy (Feb 15, 2013)

Re-tail? Nookling's Junction? Why couldn't they keep the originals? I actually like Dream Suite better and I understand the need to change the Japanese names of characters. But really..Re-tail? lol


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 15, 2013)

Reese-cycle is as bad a pun in English as R.Parkers is in Japanese. And Bubblegum K.K. just suits the song.


----------



## Joey (Feb 15, 2013)

I hate the name reece too


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 15, 2013)

It makes sense because Lisa or Risa as she is called in Japan is half of Risaikuru- the Japanese word for recycle. It's essentialy the same pun translated- Reese-cyle. And because it saves having to change the logo for R. Parkers.


----------



## Bea (Feb 15, 2013)

Shizue to me will now always be known as Fuffi. She LOOKS like a Fuffi.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 15, 2013)

That makes the name a lot more tolerable. Didn't think of it in that sense.
(In response to McRibbles's post)


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Feb 15, 2013)

Nookling's Junction is not called Nook's Cranny in Japan. Nook's Cranny wasn't even called Nook's Cranny in Japan.


----------



## Jonk (Feb 15, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> What no really? Rosina? I never heard that name here. Sounds like "Rosinen" and Bj?rn seriously? Fund Grube I mean what the...? No why that's sooo ... I havn't words for that. Okay I think Lisa is a name which they can use for the german version and I like it more than Rosina and everything is better than Bj?rn no offens to people with that name <.<
> 
> Where do you found this names? ^^


I think the worst is the heart in "Fund Grube"... I couldn't believe it, when I saw that...
I found the names in the Doubutsu no Mori Direct from October 5th with German subtitles. It's on YouTube, but I'm not allowed to post links yet.^^


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 15, 2013)

After reading through all the comments, I've warmed up to the names Reese and Cyrus, especially since they hint at the word recycle :3 I really enjoy little pun type things like that xD
 and I don't mind the name Re-Tail anymore either. It's kinda cute.

Everything else is fine too.... it all makes enough sense :I


----------



## Tenyu (Feb 15, 2013)

The only change that really bothers me is "Nooklings Junction." Eugh.

I, for one, am not at all affronted by "Reese," "Cyrus," "Re-Tail," or "Isabelle." You'd need to be wicked naive to ever believe that "R. Parkers" or "Shizue" would ever make it untranslated.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't like the name Reese. Especially for a girl. Lisa suited her much better, but I guess her name doesn't really matter. Isabelle isn't too bad, and Nooklings Junction doesn't sound too nasty either.


----------



## revika (Feb 15, 2013)

Lisa was a perfect name for her. /sob


----------



## Bambi (Feb 15, 2013)

Names and all that don't bother me but what I don't understand is what the **** is the *point* in all these tiny changes?


----------



## Octavia (Feb 15, 2013)

Pun or not, I liked her as Lisa before. She just doesn't look like a Reese. Her new name will definitely take some time to get used to.


----------



## Julie (Feb 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Reese is such a **** name sorry Lisa was fine



yeah I thought that was really dumb. I don't think I'll be calling her Reese.

I'm also really upset they didn't keep the name as R. Parker's. The pun still works in English. Why?!


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 15, 2013)

Reese-Cyrus
ReCycle

Yup!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't like Isabelle AT ALL because I was going to name my town Isabella FML!!!!!!!! I will call her Fuffi or something like someone else said lol... But really? What kind of luck do you need to have to have this sort of thing happen? I also don't like Perfect Fruit, it just doesn't make as much sense as delicious, I am sure anyone would call a fruit Delicious before calling it Perfect.. I will just remain to call them Delicious fruit, and I will still call Re-Tail R. Parkers, and I will call Reese Lisa, and so on.. I really don't mind K.K. Bubblegum for some reason, it fits... well in my mind anyway. I might get used to their translations and call them the new names but I do like Dream Suite more and will be calling it that. Just so excited for this game!! Another 114 days to go...


----------



## aikatears (Feb 15, 2013)

I dont mind the names, this is like when the title was given with 3 months to wait we get use to them.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

Jonk said:


> Reese's German name is Rosina, Cyrus is Bj?rn in German and the name of their shop is... "Fund♥Grube"...


Fund Grub hahaha



Lovemcqueen said:


> Reese and Isabelle are terrible names for both of them. They don't suit their appearances at all.





Fame said:


> aw i think isabelle suits her


Reese sucks but Issabelle is bearable.



I'm still gonna call her Lisa lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 15, 2013)

They can name them MUD for all I care... I just wish the game was here already.. lol

I wonder what the fish/bug puns are going to be translated into.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 15, 2013)

I wonder if Weed Day will change for NA, because it's on my birthday and I dun like sharing.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 15, 2013)

The only thing I can really see them changing about weed day is the name, if anything.

xD Luckily for me my birthday has yet to have a holiday pegged to it. Just Sterling's birthday.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 15, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Reese-Cyrus
> ReCycle
> 
> Yup!



Good point. I like that name better too. Re-Tail just... is stupid. It's not even a good pun.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Feb 15, 2013)

Guys, Reese was NOT confirmed as an English name. It was simply translated that way from the Japanese Direct. In this thread we established that the Japanese translated names aren't the same as the ones in the English versions, correct? Look long and hard, Reese was not mentioned in either the NA or EU Direct. It's simply a more proper translation from Lisa's Japanese name. Lisa is just "English-ized"


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Look long and hard



Hehheheh



But seriously, I agree. Until I see some legit stuff saying that's the names, I'm not going to believe it.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 15, 2013)

I fine with new names for the games I'm American and have a hard time with English writing. But I get better each year.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 15, 2013)

Didn't Nintendo do the translations, was wondering why they would repost it right after the ND.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 15, 2013)

Bea said:


> Not a fan of "Re-Tail". I would have preferred R. Parkers with Llamas named something that starts with "R".


Probably the only change I like better.  Most I don't care about.  Besides getting rid of Nook's Cranny... don't like it one bit.


----------



## xStarie (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't like getting rid of Nook's Cranny also, but Nookling's Junction is really cute and since timmy and tommy runs the store NOOKLING'S fits since they are like little nooks XD
But.. Reese is a weird name... But I suppose we'll get used to it, after all people were even starting to get used to Animal Crossing: Jump out! before the NA title name was released


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 16, 2013)

Recce for me is kinda hard to imagine, because the only Recce I've known is a boy...
The Recycle pun is kinda cool, but why couldn't the boy alpaca be named Recce and Lisa named something like Cyra, or something? I think Nintendo should have thought about that a little.
Hopefully this isn't her official name, but everything else I'm fine with, so I'll be okay


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2013)

BabyDaisy!!! said:


> Recce for me is kinda hard to imagine, because the only Recce I've known is a boy...
> The Recycle pun is kinda cool, but why couldn't the boy alpaca be named Recce and Lisa named something like Cyra, or something? I think Nintendo should have thought about that a little.
> Hopefully this isn't her official name, but everything else I'm fine with, so I'll be okay



Reese*


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 16, 2013)

I get that it's a pun. Yes, I get it. But Isabelle suits Lisa, and Reese suits Shizue better. Urgh. 
And Cyrus? REALLY? I have to think of Miley Cyrus every time I go to R. Parkers? And why not keep R. Parkers? It sounds like Alpacas!


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2013)

I personally like Cyrus haha


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't want cute pink Alpacas named after booooooooys. >:[


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 16, 2013)

Jonk said:


> I think the worst is the heart in "Fund Grube"... I couldn't believe it, when I saw that...
> I found the names in the Doubutsu no Mori Direct from October 5th with German subtitles. It's on YouTube, but I'm not allowed to post links yet.^^



Yes you are right the heart is kinda odd. I don't want this heart in the name but we have to live with Fund Grube.
Ah thanks. I have to watch it a little bit later ^^ 
Bj?rn and Rosina... well... Melinda isn't very suitable for her either and what's the name of the club again? Club Kalauer? I don't even know what this is supposed to mean. 

I don't like the english names but the germans are so awful.


----------



## JabuJabule (Feb 16, 2013)

I liked Lisa's old name. ;n;

But Cyrus is okay.


----------



## Villager Fan (Feb 16, 2013)

You guys forgot about the new villager names
Yellow Deer = Lopez
Dark Blue Deer = Bruce
New Male Hippo = Hippeux


----------



## Julie (Feb 16, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> And Cyrus? REALLY? I have to think of Miley Cyrus every time I go to R. Parkers?



Hahah yeah. I don't mind the name itself but I'm probably going to think of Miley Cyrus all the time.


----------



## Kiwi (Feb 16, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> Bj?rn and Rosina... well... Melinda isn't very suitable for her either and what's the name of the club again? Club Kalauer? I don't even know what this is supposed to mean.



I actually quite like Rosina... Yea Lisa suits her better, but Rosina really isn't too bad... Kaizo to Bj?rn is awful though
I wonder what's the idea behind these names? Reese and Cyrus -> recycle, but Rosina and Bj?rn?

Isabell(e) would have been such a cute name for Shizu (or Melinda... orz), but I guess they couldn't do that since we already have that ostrich named Isabella.


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 16, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I actually quite like Rosina... Yea Lisa suits her better, but Rosina really isn't too bad... Kaizo to Bj?rn is awful though
> I wonder what's the idea behind these names? Reese and Cyrus -> recycle, but Rosina and Bj?rn?
> 
> Isabell(e) would have been such a cute name for Shizu (or Melinda... orz), but I guess they couldn't do that since we already have that ostrich named Isabella.


Club Kalauer means Club Corny Joke, which is Dr. Shrunk's specialty.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 16, 2013)

I am just going to call Reese "REE SA"


----------



## Maya (Feb 17, 2013)

So, I mentioned earlier that I hate the Italian name for Shizue (Fuffi - pronounced FooFFee)... unfortunately I hadn't watched the 45' Direct with Italian subs. 

Seriously guys, I must repeat myself, DON'T COMPLAIN because AC fans over here will have to get used to:

Lisa = Alpaca (WTF? an alpaca named Alpaca? How dumb is that?)
Kaizo = Merino (WHAT? Like Merino sheeps? He's not a sheep -.- good Lord) 
R. Parker = Ricicla e Ricrea (Recycle and Remake... dumb and dumber)
Club 444 = Club LOL (oh man...)

Also, I don't like how they named the street pass model home quarter (Quartiere Sbirciacase - the latter being a non-existant word, made by joining the Italian words for "homes" and "peek").

Enough?


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2013)

Maya said:


> So, I mentioned earlier that I hate the Italian name for Shizue (Fuffi - pronounced FooFFee)... unfortunately I hadn't watched the 45' Direct with Italian subs.
> 
> Seriously guys, I must repeat myself, DON'T COMPLAIN because AC fans over here will have to get used to:
> 
> ...



Yeah seriously, Alpaca LOL


also Club 101 - Club LOL because the 101 is meant to look like lol but that's funny


----------



## Trundle (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't worry everyone!
We can just pretend the names are cool.


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Don't worry everyone!
> We can just pretend the names are cool.



Re-Tail = Re-Tale c i smart


----------



## VillageDweller (Feb 17, 2013)

Whenever I see Cyrus I just think of Cyrus from Pokemon Diamond/Pearl. 
He was cool.

I like some of these names. Isabelle = <3
Nookling's Junction is quite good.
But I agree with the Reese thing.. NO JUST NO


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 17, 2013)

Maya said:


> So, I mentioned earlier that I hate the Italian name for Shizue (Fuffi - pronounced FooFFee)... unfortunately I hadn't watched the 45' Direct with Italian subs.
> 
> Seriously guys, I must repeat myself, DON'T COMPLAIN because AC fans over here will have to get used to:
> 
> ...



An alpaca named Alpaca just makes me think of Pokemon. If you think of her as a Pokemon, maybe her name will be more tolerable.


----------



## Lamues (Feb 17, 2013)

What languages will the game be translated too other than English and German? (I didn't even know it was going to be translated to German, did that happen with all of the past games?)
Edit: and other than Italian


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure most languages that would be playing the games would have one, right? I mean, it'd be a little unfair to people in other countries to only have games in English and Japanese.


----------



## Lamues (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, here in the Netherlands we have only had English games so far, and I wouldn't want a game in Dutch.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 17, 2013)

If English is one of the main languages in the Netherlands, that's probably acceptable. (I honestly have no idea. >>; I've barely left the state I live in, let alone gone to another country to know such things). I'm talking more about countries that barely speak a word of English.


----------



## Fame (Feb 17, 2013)

english french spanish italian german and portuguese? i think theyre the languages that its translated into


----------



## Lamues (Feb 17, 2013)

I watched the Nintendo Direct with Dutch subtitles and seems like we're getting the same version as the UK


----------



## Lamues (Feb 17, 2013)

Haha those are all the languages spoken by wealthy european countries, accept dutch.


----------



## Maya (Feb 17, 2013)

Almost every game (except PKM and few others) released in EUR has 5 languages in the same cartridge, usually: Italian, Spanish, French, German, English.
This means you can switch from one language to another just by setting your 3DS/DS system to that language.

For example, if I end up hating the Italian names (which I probably will - I already do, actually) I could set my system language to ENG-UK and play all of my 3DS games in English (I'm already playing Style Boutique / Style Savvy in English because of the same reason, character names).


----------



## Fame (Feb 17, 2013)

oop i thought i only counted 4 thats why i said portuguese
wow im dumb


----------



## Viriel (Feb 17, 2013)

Shizue will be Marie for France, so please just don't complain through Isabelle fits her very nicely


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2013)

Fame said:


> omg reese? isnt that a boys name? thats disgusting wtf nintendo


I have a friend named Reese. She's nice. Oh, and a song name:
Blue Onigiri= Stale cupcakes


----------



## Zen (Feb 17, 2013)

Lamues said:


> Haha those are all the languages spoken by wealthy european countries, accept dutch.



Dutch is clearly accepted in Europe.


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't think Reese is too bad of a name, honestly. Reese sounds like Lisa anyway and it's close enough. I probably will be finding myself calling her Reesa or something like that, but it's not too bad. I'll most likely stick with Shizue though, Isabelle isn't bad either. Cyrus I have to agree reminds me of Miley and Team Galactic's head man, so I'll call him Kaizo still but other than that the names aren't terrible. Does anyone know if Kent's name will still be Kent? I haven't even seen the video you guys are referring to the names though, heh ^^'


----------



## Torotix (Feb 18, 2013)

Mary said:


> I have a friend named Reese. She's nice. Oh, and a song name:
> Blue Onigiri= Stale cupcakes



Stale Cupcakes was in City Folk and I'm pretty sure it was the song K.K. sung in wild world when you screwed up the title, was it not? So most people do know of this change by now


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 18, 2013)

Torotix said:


> Stale Cupcakes was in City Folk and I'm pretty sure it was the song K.K. sung in wild world when you screwed up the title, was it not? So most people do know of this change by now



This is correct.


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2013)

Mary said:


> I have a friend named Reese. She's nice. Oh, and a song name:
> Blue Onigiri= Stale cupcakes



Yes but that isn't a new song so :\


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 19, 2013)

When I see that Reese is the American English name for Lisa, all I can think is that a Japanese person said "Lisa" and a non-Japanese speaker hears "Reese" or "Reesa".  I kind of feel like that's where this name came from..
I'm not trying to sound racist, but you know about the L's and the R's.


----------



## Lamues (Feb 19, 2013)

Zen said:


> Dutch is clearly accepted in Europe.


I take it as a compliment, we're probably just the best at English and don't need a version in our own tongue. (Don't go and crush my dreams now!)


----------



## Merelfantasy (Feb 19, 2013)

Lamues said:


> I take it as a compliment, we're probably just the best at English and don't need a version in our own tongue. (Don't go and crush my dreams now!)



Yes! As we Dutchies are teached German, English, French and if we want we can get additional classes for Spanish. But the first three are standard. I wouldn't say we would need Dutch as an extra language. To be honest, if I'm watching an English movie with Dutch subtitles they really mix up the words sometimes, which then makes me cry a bit from the inside, and that is the reason I watch my movies without subitles!


----------



## Campy (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree it would be pretty pointless to add a Dutch option to games. It's not exactly known and used around the world, and while I'm sure some would disagree, German and Dutch are really very much alike. The effort and time put into translating really wouldn't be worth it.

Not to mention Dutch looks and sounds absolutely ridiculous in many games, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Zen (Feb 19, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> Yes! As we Dutchies are teached German, English, French and if we want we can get additional classes for Spanish. But the first three are standard. I wouldn't say we would need Dutch as an extra language. To be honest, if I'm watching an English movie with Dutch subtitles they really mix up the words sometimes, which then makes me cry a bit from the inside, and that is the reason I watch my movies without subitles!



taught*


----------



## Lamues (Feb 19, 2013)

Zen said:


> taught*



sssh, don't ruin her moment.



Campy said:


> Not to mention Dutch looks and sounds absolutely ridiculous in many games, at least in my opinion.



Well, though I agree with your statement I think that it's just weird because we're not used to seeing our language appear in videogames. If we would have dubbed all English movies and would have translated all games, you would have never played, let's say: Animal Crossing, in English. If that would have been the case, then a Dutch game would have seemed perfectly fine. Since we're not used to it a Dutch Animal Crossing game would look horrific.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok here are my opinions for everything:
Characters

Shizue = Isabelle - I think it suits her.
 Lisa = Reese - I don't really mind it actually, it IS a stupid pun (REese-CYrus RE-CYcle) but I think you will all get used to it eventually.
 Kaizo = Cyrus - ^

Buildings

Dream Mansion = Dream Suite - BOOOOOO!! Really?! The change of this name wasn't neccascery (<- Dat spelling) I honestly dont see why they would change it, Dream Mansion was fine, infact, it was better.
 Nook's Cranny = Nooklings Junction - Yeah, I like this name, since Nook dosn't run the store anymore.
 Club 444 = Club 101 - Once again, I dont see the point of changing the name, but i also dont see why everyone is getting worked up about it, its just 3 different numbers, chill...
 R. Parkers = Re-tail - YUCK. KILL THE NAME. KILL IT NOW WITH FIRE, LOTS OF FIRE.

Other

Idol K.K. = Bubblegum K.K. - Its cute, so i like it.
 Dream Code = Dream Address - Dont care, same meanings and once again, no need for a change
 Delicious Fruit = Perfect Fruit - Nintendo stop, seriously I get the change of name for characters but for stupid things like this THERE IS NO FREAKING NEED.


----------



## Mary (Feb 19, 2013)

Idol K.K., Kohei's favorite!


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 19, 2013)

Mary said:


> Idol K.K., Kohei's favorite!



Its K.K. Idol not Idol K.K.

Why do pplz keep getting this mixed up D:


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 19, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Other
> 
> _*Idol K.K.*_ = Bubblegum K.K. - Its cute, so i like it.
> Dream Code = Dream Address - Dont care, same meanings and once again, no need for a change
> Delicious Fruit = Perfect Fruit - Nintendo stop, seriously I get the change of name for characters but for stupid things like this THERE IS NO FREAKING NEED.





Hamusuta said:


> Its *K.K. Idol not Idol K.K.*
> 
> Why do pplz keep getting this mixed up D:



Did you notice your mistake?


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 19, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Did you notice your mistake?



Nono he got it mixed up too! D:


----------



## Torotix (Feb 19, 2013)

First of all I'm a she not a he and secondly I only thought it was Idol K.K. because it's structured Bubblegum K.K. not K.K. Bubblegum in the English version


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for all this, I was barely paying attention to the trailer since I was drooling over the new release date.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 20, 2013)

I kind of think the Delicious fruit to Perfect fruit makes more sense.

All fruit are delicious. But every so often you'll find one fruit that has no bruises or damage to its skin. A perfect fruit. Like how perfect fruit occasionally grow on regular old fruit trees.

I always thought Delicious fruit was the one that sounded lame.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 20, 2013)

I prefer dream address to dream code because it sounds like you're literally going to someone's address and visiting them. That's what the dream suite is supposed to be, a little visit to a new place. 

I also prefer perfect fruit because it makes the fruit sound special and more exotic.

The localization has been really good so far. I can't see any major issues.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2013)

Torotix said:


> First of all I'm a she not a he and secondly I only thought it was Idol K.K. because it's structured Bubblegum K.K. not K.K. Bubblegum in the English version



1. I apologise for calling you a he.

2. Where did you get the info from?


----------



## Torotix (Feb 21, 2013)

I got the info from the Nintendo-translated animal crossing direct. It's currently on the eshop and on Nintendo's youtube I suppose, so definitely go watch it if you haven't already


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2013)

if we gonna keep this updated

Shoe Shank - Kicks
Community Projects - Public Work Projects
The Green Nook Upgrade is called 'Super T&T' (i think it's the first upgrade)
Kent is now named Digby (lol wtf Kent was fine buddy)
Pipe Series seems to be called Sleek Series

and the game has been confirmed for digital download on eShop

> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=197775


I just went to acnewleaf.com

Geko - Leilani


----------



## oath2order (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm still laughing at Shoe Shank. hehehe


----------



## aikatears (Mar 12, 2013)

well we getting more and more names changes , hope we get more stuff soon


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 12, 2013)

Ohh gosh. Digby. xD What. That doesn't even sound like a name...


----------



## jesughs (Mar 12, 2013)

Digby? DIGBY?
That sounds like some kind of Australian animal, what the heck Nintendo? 
I don't see why they changed Community Projects. It makes more sense as that, plus it's faster to say.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 12, 2013)

Digby sounds like a good pokemon name, now that I think about it.

GET ON IT NINTENDO. I WANT A DIGBY.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 12, 2013)

Digby can be a pre-evolution or final evolution to Diglett!!


----------



## New Leaf (Mar 12, 2013)

Shoe Shank is also called Kicks.
This makes sense, as shank isn't all that nice of a word in English terms.
I found this out by watching gameplay of the English demo at SXSW.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 12, 2013)

Kicks owns Kicks. Obviously he didn't put much thought into what he would call his store when spending all that time on a doorstep in CF.


----------



## Octavia (Mar 12, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Community Projects - Public Work Projects



My goodness, why? Community Projects was just fine.


----------



## SonicHyuga (Mar 12, 2013)

They could have just named it Shoe Sha*c*k.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 12, 2013)

Digby reminds me of a CBBC show ha! For those who watch CBBC, gah! I know I don't? >.<


----------



## MisterM (Mar 12, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Kicks owns Kicks. Obviously he didn't put much thought into what he would call his store when spending all that time on a doorstep in CF.


He was probably just happy to get a business.


----------



## Zen (Mar 12, 2013)

New Leaf said:


> Shoe Shank is also called Kicks.
> This makes sense, as shank isn't all that nice of a word in English terms.
> I found this out by watching gameplay of the English demo at SXSW.



Shank is the JP name. They went for the "owner-name-in-the-shop-name" kind of deal. So, in the US, Kick's Kicks. Since the damn skunk is named Kicks.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 12, 2013)

The shop is only called Kicks', not Kicks' Kicks. Super T&T is the second shop upgrade and the name is a reference to Super Shop & Save, an old grocery store chain that became Hannaford supermarkets nowadays. Digby is a reference to SOMETHING, it's just slipping my tongue though... or fingertips.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 12, 2013)

*New localization name revealed*

If you watched the video of SXSW when the guy plays ACNL, He went to the mainstreet and checked out the shoe store and they revealed the name it's called 'Kicks' and the streetpass plaza name.

Anyway which is better? JP name (Shoe Shanks) or NA (Kicks)

 Kent is named Digby in the game too >w<  Sounds like Rigby from Regular show.
and Streetpass plaza is called HH Showcase

Sorry to EU and Australia players I don't really know if those are going to be your localization game names.


Source: http://acnewleaf.com/2013/03/11/5-m...l-crossing-new-leaf-footage-from-sxsw-gaming/


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 12, 2013)

Kicks and Digby are much cooler.


----------



## Zen (Mar 12, 2013)

Revealed*

Digby is a nice name.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 12, 2013)

Zen said:


> Revealed*
> 
> Digby is a nice name.




Yeah, I noticed the error in the title. >.<

and Digby is a nice name.


----------



## Mary (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmm... i guess that it's okay that the store is called Kicks. But anyway, what happened to creativity? They could've tried a teeny bit harder.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 12, 2013)

I think they spent all their creativity trying to convince someone that Digby was a good replacement for Kent. 

I think Kicks is a good name for a shoe store. Maybe if they'd named him something besides Kicks they could have done something different with the name. But the Japanese version had his name in the title, so they likely wanted to make sure they did the same.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> If you watched the video of SXSW when the guy plays ACNL, He went to the mainstreet and checked out the shoe store and they revealed the name it's called 'Kicks' and the streetpass plaza name.
> 
> Anyway which is better? JP name (Shoe Shanks) or NA (Kicks)
> 
> ...



Rude. I already did this;
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-March-12th)&p=1303777&viewfull=1#post1303777


----------



## Kip (Mar 13, 2013)

This whole thread is killing me inside! There is a lot of useful info here... Digby... Reese?... As some one said before Kaizo should have been named Reese and Lisa should have been named Cyra, but i guess since Reese/Lisa is the main one there it only makes sense. Digby?! Isabelle... I think shizue is better but i don't mind too much. DIGBY?! I seriously kent bear this.

I don't minds most of the other changes. I just find everything funny.
I wonder if the name Digby has anything to do with "Digby, the Biggest Dog in the World"
That would be kinda stupid though XD


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 13, 2013)

Not that Shoe Shank was a bad name, but I actually love the store just being called Kicks, perfect name for a shoe store.



Mary said:


> Hmm... i guess that it's okay that the store is called Kicks. But anyway, what happened to creativity? They could've tried a teeny bit harder.



They didn't try in the Japanese version either.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 15, 2013)

I think Kicks' is better than Shank, because of obvious reasons in the english language slang.

But I don't think they were being uncreative about it. Every one of Nook's stores had his name or a variation of it in it. lol


----------



## comic321 (Mar 15, 2013)

Kicks & Digby? I see nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 15, 2013)

Can someone please tell me how Digby is an actual name? I'm admittedly out of the know when it comes to references to things that are not video games, if it's something like that. Is it an actual name in another country?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't mind it. While I didn't like the name Kent, I do agree with changing it. Considering its slang meaning in Australia and I think England, it wouldn't be exactly appropriate to keep that name lol
Digby is cute, though for some reason I would've renamed him as "Max"


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 15, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Can someone please tell me how Digby is an actual name? I'm admittedly out of the know when it comes to references to things that are not video games, if it's something like that. Is it an actual name in another country?



It's an actual name, albeit a pretty uncommon one. Not sure where it originates, but I'd guess it probably has to do something with the ground or digging.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah alright, thanks. I always get thrown for a loop when a game company changes a name to something that sounds completely out of left field to me. I didn't even expect them to change Kent's name, since it's one of the common names I've heard a lot here in the US... I'm actually surprised to hear it's a slang-y name in other countries!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 15, 2013)

I have heard of Digby as a last name. I had a teacher in school with that as her last name.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 16, 2013)

It reminds me of Doctor Who because the most recent Christmas special had a character called Digby. It's meant to sound kinda British as I'm assuming that Kent speaks quite politely in the Japanese so the easiest way to localise it is British, like Ryou Bakura from Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 11, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I just found out that:

*Reiji [JP] / Lazy [EN] = Leif!* Here is the source.

I'm unaware on whether you know this, but I thought I'd just point it out.
There's also *Luna*, the tapir who works at the Dream Suite.


----------



## Sam (Apr 11, 2013)

Was just about to post that. ^

Personally, I'm not at all sure about Leif, but I like Luna!


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 11, 2013)

I love their names, I honestly hated the name "Reiji" and "Lazy". 
Leif is so much better suited and Luna fits the Dream Suite lady perfectly!

I actually got these puns right away this time.


----------



## Sena (Apr 11, 2013)

Leif is a great name for the sloth character. Way, way better than Lazy.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 11, 2013)

I like Leif and Luna. They fit the character and the place they work.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 11, 2013)

Those are both very nice names. I was actually thinking something along the lines of Luna, either that or Starla. I'm glad they went with Luna though. The name Leif made the sloth a _little_ cuter.


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 11, 2013)

Not sure why a lot of people don't seem to like the name Reese. I think it's cute :3 Better than Lisa, personally. Cyrus is a neat name too!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 11, 2013)

I like Reese and Cyrus. I also like the name Lisa.

I think they named her Reese for two reasons.

1. Re - reese and Cy -Cyrus = Recy, part of the word Recycle!

2. Reese's peanut butter cups are a favorite candy of a lot of American kids.


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 11, 2013)

I like the name of Luna. Leif is an okay name, but I think of Vikings.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 11, 2013)

I think of woodland elves when I hear "Leif". xD


----------



## Sora (Apr 11, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I think of woodland elves when I hear "Leif". xD



Woah I didn't know they were doing a FE/AC crossover. I wonder if Bunnie is joining Chrom's side soon?


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 11, 2013)

Sora said:


> Woah I didn't know they were doing a FE/AC crossover. I wonder if Bunnie is joining Chrom's side soon?



I didn't understand what you just said, I'm sorry.
I know you're talking about another game though.

I just get "Leif" as an elf because there was a character named "Leaf" in MySims Kingdom that was an elf.


----------



## dexterminate88 (Apr 11, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> Not sure why a lot of people don't seem to like the name Reese. I think it's cute :3 Better than Lisa, personally. Cyrus is a neat name too!



I don't like Reese for the simple fact that I see it as a guys name. Two television characters I can think of were named Reese/Rhys and were both male. I've never heard of a female Reese. That's my only issue with it. 



Superpenguin said:


> I didn't understand what you just said, I'm sorry.
> I know you're talking about another game though.
> 
> I just get "Leif" as an elf because there was a character named "Leaf" in MySims Kingdom that was an elf.



It was a fire emblem reference. 

I think of Leif Ericson every time I see Leif. I get the pun, it makes sense and it's cute, but I can't help but think of Leif Ericson. And then I picture spongebob reading a note from patrick saying Happy Leif Ericson Day and then a bunch of sounds that I cannot type xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 11, 2013)

dexterminate88 said:


> And then I picture spongebob reading a note from patrick saying Happy Leif Ericson Day and then a bunch of sounds that I cannot type xD



xD, I'm glad I wasn't the only one. I mean it's not the first thing that pops in my head, but I do think of that almost instantly. lol.
I'm sure Leif as the Sloth will get that out of my head once and for all though YAY! I've already gotten used to Reese, Cyrus, etc.


----------



## dexterminate88 (Apr 11, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> xD, I'm glad I wasn't the only one. I mean it's not the first thing that pops in my head, but I do think of that almost instantly. lol.
> I'm sure Leif as the Sloth will get that out of my head once and for all though YAY! I've already gotten used to Reese, Cyrus, etc.



LOL well I am glad I wasn't the only one, when I first read "leif" on the interview spongebob was the first thing to pop into my head xD
Yeah I figure this game will change my name associations. I still associate Cyrus with Cyrus the Virus from Con Air but I know AC will change that, I hope it will with Leif too. Rhys will be a hard one for me though, I still watch Torchwood reruns, but not Malcolm in the Middle heh.


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 12, 2013)

I really like Leif. All the other names have started to grow on me as well. Really hated Reese when we first heard about her name but now I just think of a happy alpaca from the country.. and I kind of like that. Felt a lot more natural also when someone mentioned Reese Witherspoon. That's the kind of person I think of now when I see the name


----------



## Sena (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I like the name Reese, personally. I think it's unique and cute.
I couldn't care less whether or not a name is typically "only" a male or female name, there's no reason to try to lock something as arbitrary as a name within the totally relative confines of gender concepts.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2013)

Sena said:


> Yeah, I like the name Reese, personally. I think it's unique and cute.
> I couldn't care less whether or not a name is typically "only" a male or female name, there's no reason to try to lock something as arbitrary as a name within the totally relative confines of gender concepts.



omg pls not dis again

Reese is the female spelling of Reece


----------



## Imbakatten (Apr 12, 2013)

My teacher's name is Leif, so when I go to his shop I will think about him... xD


----------



## DavidR (Apr 12, 2013)

Perfect, what ever you say Nintendo! I like it!!   and yes I am a YES man!


----------



## dexterminate88 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Felt a lot more natural also when someone mentioned Reese Witherspoon





> there's no reason to try to lock something as arbitrary as a name within the totally relative confines of gender concepts





> Reese is the female spelling of Reece



1. OMG HOW did I not think of Reese Witherspoon? I adore her, I think she is gorgeous and she seems like she'd be a total sweetheart! You totally allowed me to flip my thinking and seeing the alpaca as her in animal form, thank you! 
2. I completely agree, I was simply trying to say I couldn't help but imagine this chubby, unattractive, british bloke from Torchwood every time I saw that name. I was unable to find a connection between him and the alpaca so it put me off. I'm not a fan of his character.
3. I've never seen it spelled Reece. Only Reese and Rhys. News to me, but I personally think Reece looks odd. That's probably just because lower case c doesn't look much different from lower case e so it kinda blends all together.


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 12, 2013)

dexterminate88 said:


> I don't like Reese for the simple fact that I see it as a guys name. Two television characters I can think of were named Reese/Rhys and were both male. I've never heard of a female Reese. That's my only issue with it.



Reese Witherspoon?


----------



## dexterminate88 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Reese Witherspoon?



Yeah somehow I didn't think of her. Too much homework has fried my brain for the week. See previous comment.


----------



## dexterminate88 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Reese Witherspoon?



Yeah somehow I didn't think of her. Too much homework has fried my brain for the week. See previous comment.


----------



## temtaro (Apr 13, 2013)

Im sooooo gonna have problem talking to other people about the game once it's out in US/EU.

Already remember original names from JP version


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 13, 2013)

I love the name Leif, I named an Alt Character on City Folk Leif after reading the Yelena Zaltana series.

I always thought Reece/Reese was a Euro/US split spelling instead of Male/Female. I prefered her as Lisa, but Reese reminds me of Lucahjin, which makes her awesome.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 13, 2013)

I really love the name Leif too. It's so cute!

Reminds me of the hero of the Deltora Quest series. :3


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 13, 2013)

The only problem for me is Kicks. I mean, it could have been Kicks' Shoe Shack or Shoe Shack, but it's just..._Kicks_. It just feels like there should have been more creativity with the name. Also, Leif doesn't sound that creative either, I personally liked Regie better.

Perfect Fruit sounds like something that came from Harvest Moon, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Sena (Apr 14, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> The only problem for me is Kicks. I mean, it could have been Kicks' Shoe Shack or Shoe Shack, but it's just..._Kicks_. It just feels like there should have been more creativity with the name. Also, Leif doesn't sound that creative either, I personally liked Regie better.
> 
> Perfect Fruit sounds like something that came from Harvest Moon, but I'm not complaining.



I agree with you on the Kicks thing. It does seem sort of weird because it's so plain. The lack of an apostrophe in the title sort of throws me off too - it's just Kicks, not Kicks', which means it's not possessive (as in Kicks' shoe store). It'd be like Tom Nook calling his store Nook. 

I like the sound of Kicks' Shoe Shack. However, it occurred to me that most people (myself included) would probably just call it "Kicks'" anyways, haha.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 14, 2013)

*NEW OPINIONS BY HAMUSUTA-CHAN *

*Kent = Digby* - I love it 
*Reigi = Leif* - This is like the cutest name ever, Leif is my new favorite character 
*Dream Suite tapir = Luna* - It SUITES her.... HAYYHAYAHAHYAHYAHAYHAYHAYHA i'm so funny don't lie.


*Shoe Shanks = Kicks*  - Sure.

V No need for name changes, whatever.
*Shopping Mall = Main Street* - Don't care.
*Streetpass Plaza = HH Showcase* - Whatever.


----------



## Fame (Apr 14, 2013)

they changed shopping mall to main street? ew


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 14, 2013)

Fame said:


> they changed shopping mall to main street? ew



Tbh, they are changing everything for no reason. Lots didn't need a name change. Including the shopping mall, and the streetpass plaza, they were fine.


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 14, 2013)

Main Street doesn't sound Main Street to me...
The Strip Mall is much better!


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 14, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Main Street doesn't sound Main Street to me...
> The Strip Mall is much better!



I don't know...Main Street works well for a small town Main Street.  Little towns usually have a few stores, the post office, maybe a museum, and whatever else within walking distance.  It works for me.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 14, 2013)

I like main street. It actually sounds like the name of a location. Just saying the shopping mall is like what someone says when they have no idea what the place is actually called. And I like the HH Showcase MUCH better than the Streetpass Plaza. Mentioning Streetpass in an actual name of a location sucks the immersion out for me.

o.o I really don't know why people complain at little cosmetic changes like this. >.> I only get upset at something that sounds really weird. Like Digby.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't mind the changes all that much, I think it only bothers some because they were used to the Japanese names.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 14, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I like main street. It actually sounds like the name of a location. Just saying the shopping mall is like what someone says when they have no idea what the place is actually called. And I like the HH Showcase MUCH better than the Streetpass Plaza. Mentioning Streetpass in an actual name of a location sucks the immersion out for me.
> 
> o.o I really don't know why people complain at little cosmetic changes like this. >.> I only get upset at something that sounds really weird. Like Digby.



People don't like change is why. This happens with Pokemon too when the English names get revealed. Fandoms have this tendency to freak out any time something changes. However, they pretty much always forget it once the games are released in their countries.


I like Main Street better. It gives a much better small town feel when compared to strip mall.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 14, 2013)

Honestly, if this was the first AC game, people would be complaining that Tom Nook is a stupid name and that Tanukichi is much better, and that Animal Forest is a much better name than Animal Crossing and you would all nitpick at other things.


----------



## Nooblord (Apr 14, 2013)

Is it Club 101 or Club LOL, I've heard both.
Club LOL would make sense considering Dr. Shrunk was a comedian and he still gives private shows if you bring him food, lol. <- SEE?


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 14, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> Is it Club 101 or Club LOL, I've heard both.
> Club LOL would make sense considering Dr. Shrunk was a comedian and he still gives private shows if you bring him food, lol. <- SEE?



It honestly can be read anyway. I'd expect some people to call it 101 and others to call it lol.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 14, 2013)

It will always be club 101 to me. @_@ Club lol sounds really irritating. Mainly because I hate the idea of using text speak outside of text messaging.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

Nook'n'Go is now T&T Mart


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Nook'n'Go is now T&T Mart



That's not really a localisation change as there never was a Nook'N'Go in Japan.

Oh, I'm kind of annoyed that the current poll on the blog says "community projects" and not "public works projects".


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 27, 2013)

Everything sounds alot better but the changing of the Alpaca's names....  -_-


I love that they changed Tapir's name to Luna, Happy Home showcase, and the Main street change.   c:


----------



## Justin (Apr 27, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Oh, I'm kind of annoyed that the current poll on the blog says "community projects" and not "public works projects".



You know it wouldn't have been very difficult to PM me about it instead of being rude about it on here.


----------



## comic321 (Apr 28, 2013)

Does anyone know,the name of the pink gorilla superhero named # Number 4?


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 28, 2013)

comic321 said:


> Does anyone know,the name of the pink gorilla superhero named # Number 4?



I don't think she has been localized yet. 

(I hope her name is Fourilla in the English version.)


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> (I hope her name is Fourilla in the English version.)



That'd be so awesome!


----------



## MStar (Apr 28, 2013)

I love the name Leif <3


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 28, 2013)

The grandma at the Island is named Grams. (If you saw in Trailer #2)


----------



## Bea (Apr 29, 2013)

Sena said:


> I agree with you on the Kicks thing. It does seem sort of weird because it's so plain. The lack of an apostrophe in the title sort of throws me off too - it's just Kicks, not Kicks', which means it's not possessive (as in Kicks' shoe store). It'd be like Tom Nook calling his store Nook.
> 
> I like the sound of Kicks' Shoe Shack. However, it occurred to me that most people (myself included) would probably just call it "Kicks'" anyways, haha.




I believe it's a play on the slang 'kicks' for shoes. I think it's kind of cute  I loooooove Leif much more than Reiji.


----------



## SodaDog (May 12, 2013)

*BUMP.*
Can you post the english names of the KK slider songs?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 12, 2013)

That purple kangaroo that Josh hated is named Sylvia.

Also, did anyone else see that on the new American AC:NL Website there is a picture of the outside of Katrina's permanent shop on Main Street?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 12, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> That purple kangaroo that Josh hated is named Sylvia.
> 
> Also, did anyone else see that on the new American AC:NL Website there is a picture of the outside of Katrina's permanent shop on Main Street?



We've seen pictures of the outside for a while now so it wasn't that important to really be mentioned earlier.


----------



## runekey (May 12, 2013)

Im glad it's club "101" and not "lol." Kicks and Re-tail are good names for those shops too! 

But did they really change "Kent" to "Digby" because "Kent" sounds too much like "****"?

And Isabelle will always be Shizue in my heart.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 12, 2013)

It actually is club LOL. Where did you get that it wasn't?

Kent was changed to digby due to some bad slang words


----------



## Officer Berri (May 12, 2013)

xD Man, I must be out of the loop of slang or in the wrong country because I honestly can't think of any way 'Kent' sounds like something other than a name.


----------



## runekey (May 12, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> It actually is club LOL. Where did you get that it wasn't?



Damn, OP got my hopes up there 



Officer Berri said:


> xD Man, I must be out of the loop of slang or in the wrong country because I honestly can't think of any way 'Kent' sounds like something other than a name.



View at your own discretion.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 12, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> xD Man, I must be out of the loop of slang or in the wrong country because I honestly can't think of any way 'Kent' sounds like something other than a name.



Glad I'm not the only one and I'm not going to be clicking on the link as if it really is something bad, those types of websites usually cause viruses...


----------



## chronic (May 12, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Glad I'm not the only one and I'm not going to be clicking on the link as if it really is something bad, those types of websites usually cause viruses...



It's a wikipedia article


----------



## Superpenguin (May 12, 2013)

Brainy said:


> It's a wikipedia article



Oh okay, I thought it was going to be like...something else. 
Just read the article...figures.


----------



## Cevan (May 12, 2013)

Brainy said:


> It's a wikipedia article



You couldn't exactly tell by mousing over it as the link he provided was a bit.ly link.


----------



## runekey (May 13, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Glad I'm not the only one and I'm not going to be clicking on the link as if it really is something bad, those types of websites usually cause viruses...



Yeah I just had to shorten the link because the actual URL had the word "****" in the URL, so instead of going to the Wiki page for ****, it went here.


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 13, 2013)

In French Isabelle = Marie who's  a play on words with _Mairie_ .


----------



## runekey (May 13, 2013)

MisterGameOver said:


> In French Isabelle = Marie who's  a play on words with _Mairie_ .



So "city" in English? Wouldn't that have been more appropriate in the Wii title?


----------



## Blueyoshi (May 13, 2013)

I prefer MOST of the localised english names over the (translated) japanese names


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 13, 2013)

Blueyoshi said:


> I prefer MOST of the localised english names over the (translated) japanese names



Agreed. The only localized term I see as a stupid mistake and Treehouse should not do something like it again is Club lol.


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 13, 2013)

Originally Posted by MisterGameOver  
In French Isabelle = Marie who's a play on words with Mairie .
So "city" in English? Wouldn't that have been more appropriate in the Wii title


No, I was wrong: Mairie is the french name of town-hall and Marie is the french name of Isabelle if it's that you ask. 

It's a pun !!


----------



## Mike! (May 13, 2013)

runekey said:


> So "city" in English? Wouldn't that have been more appropriate in the Wii title?



_Mairie_ is French for town hall.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 13, 2013)

Awww, she got a lovely name in France. I just hate the name Isabelle for her, it's so common and bland!


----------



## Sora (May 14, 2013)

I think Isabelle is cute. I mean I couldn't think of a more used NA name. I think they want it to be relatable for younger players. They most likely know how to say Isabelle over Marie. Isabelle is one of the top 5 names for girls in the USA this year.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 14, 2013)

Sora said:


> I think Isabelle is cute. I mean I couldn't think of a more used NA name. I think they want it to be relatable for younger players. They most likely know how to say Isabelle over Marie. *Isabelle is one of the top 5 names for girls in the USA this year.*



Eeyup, it's common alright... I really think Isabelle is more complicated than Marie, though.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 25, 2013)

Nookway is now 'Super T&T'


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 25, 2013)

We've known that for a while, unless it isn't in this thread already.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Nookway is now 'Super T&T'



Not really that great, but it's still great to know what it's called, thank you!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Not really that great, but it's still great to know what it's called, thank you!



I know, I just thought 'Nooklingway' was perfect ;~;


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 26, 2013)

Do we have the first upgrade as "T&T Mart" in this thread yet?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Do we have the first upgrade as "T&T Mart" in this thread yet?



Yes, it's been mentioned.


----------

